# My TMS Experience



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Well i decided to try TMS (Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation). The normal course of treatment is 25-30 40 min sessions every weekday. The cost is pretty steep, but my doc gave me half price- $155 per session. Well i made it through 12, then discontinued. I got no postitve effects from it, and started feeling worse- just a little more detached and uncomfortable. Actually had some weird random flashback feelings. It is designed for major depression for those that are med resistant. It actually stimulates neurotransmitters using electrical currents induced via repetitive application of a strong magnetic pulse from an electromagnetic coil. I believe it negatively affected me because it apparently affects Serotonin and Norepinephrine, which have negatively affected me when using meds that act on those. Insurance will not cover it but you can get financing.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

My theory is that it stimulated your brain, but you say you feel worse. I think when it all calms down again in your head you might notice some improvement. That's how I felt after 15 ECT treatments, like shit, but I felt a little better after my brain rewired itself again.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

codeblue213 said:


> My theory is that it stimulated your brain, but you say you feel worse. I think when it all calms down again in your head you might notice some improvement. That's how I felt after 15 ECT treatments, like shit, but I felt a little better after my brain rewired itself again.


yeah my doc told me that too....but considering the cost I wasn't willing to keep going.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey,

I underwent 10 sessions then discontinued. My doctor does 20 minute sessions. Theres a feeling if euphoria, but It just did not cut it for me. I found that switching meds felt better.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

If anyone is going to post information on a therapy, at least try to get the facts straight about what TMS actually does. "Stimulates neurotransmitters" makes no sense whatsoever. You can block neurotransmitter autoreceptors, antagonize transporters, increase the rate of formation and exocytosis of vesicles, etc, but you can't "stimulate" them. That makes no sense whatsoever.

TMS works by using electromagnetic inductions to trigger action potentials within discrete neural areas; neurons are excited, and so they fire more often in the area of the brain.

Any talk about TMS working on particular neurotransmitters is nonsense because it works on *all* of them. Yes, Serotonin and Norepinephrine will be effected, but so will _every single NT that exists!_ Neurons communicate using neurotransmitters (some neurons are specialized, while others use multiple ones) and if they get excited, all neurotransmitters will be acted upon, not just the two you mentioned.

Am I the only one that's concerned when bad info is posted?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Absentis said:


> If anyone is going to post information on a therapy, at least try to get the facts straight about what TMS actually does. "Stimulates neurotransmitters" makes no sense whatsoever. You can block neurotransmitter autoreceptors, antagonize transporters, increase the rate of formation and exocytosis of vesicles, etc, but you can't "stimulate" them. That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> TMS works by using electromagnetic inductions to trigger action potentials within discrete neural areas; neurons are excited, and so they fire more often in the area of the brain.
> 
> ...


lol, no, i think you're just one of the few that knows better. remember, what you just wrote probably sounds like a foreign language to most people.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Absentis said:


> Am I the only one that's concerned when bad info is posted?


I just let pseudo-science envelop me. Intelligent cosiness particles are good for you.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Absentis said:


> If anyone is going to post information on a therapy, at least try to get the facts straight about what TMS actually does. "Stimulates neurotransmitters" makes no sense whatsoever. You can block neurotransmitter autoreceptors, antagonize transporters, increase the rate of formation and exocytosis of vesicles, etc, but you can't "stimulate" them. That makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> TMS works by using electromagnetic inductions to trigger action potentials within discrete neural areas; neurons are excited, and so they fire more often in the area of the brain.
> 
> ...


Ok if you want to nitpik fine, but I really dont think it was worth the effort...but hey if that makes you feel better. TMS stimulates(electrically excites) neurons which has an affect on neurotransmitters.....I mentioned Serotonin and Norepinephrine specifically because they are particularly targeted by medications and are associated with depression, for which TMS is designed to treat. Also those are the ones that have made me feel worse when i have taken meds that affect their re-uptake....and my post was explaining the affect it had on me specifically.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Good info. I've read about TMS and was considering trying it.

Chris


----------

